# ShamWow



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

All ,,, I DO NOT buy into infomercials ,,, However , this Shamwow towel thing is truly amazing ! I am starting to use them for everything !

Let me say this DO NOT get the cheap knock offs ,,, get the real ones from germany ,,, the ones with the wacky dude on t.v. 

I drain a toilet and tank quickly and with a lot less mess then a sponge . Have them under a sink and it soaks up all that excess water when changing faucets , ,,, just all kind of things .

Machine wash and go again !!

They work on everything and I just wanted ,my plumbing siblings to know!


Cal


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I got 6 of them. Mine did not work untill we washed them in the machine and yeh, they seem to work pretty well.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I was shocked at how well they work !!

Cal


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

"Hi it's Vince from Sham Wow"

The only reason I didn't buy any was because I saw it on TV too. I just refuse to buy crap off tv....but if you guys say it works well. How well does it wash out with flux and grease and other stuff on it?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome, a real testimonial! I will need to get some.
I use a 2 gallon shop vac to get the water out of the stools. I love it.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Awesome, a real testimonial! I will need to get some.
> I use a 2 gallon shop vac to get the water out of the stools. I love it.
> 
> In Christ,
> ...


I to use a wet vac, mine is 5 gal, I use the wet vac in many ways, like removing the water out of a meter box to fix a leak, when cutting a line to remove the water from the line needed to get fixed in a quick way, removing the water from a 20 gal water heater which inlet is on the bottom side, no drain valve, and drain valve never was was installed when new. :no:


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I use a shop vac for toilets too. If I am just working on the tank, I stick a coffee can below the fill valve and let the remainder drain when I pull the valve.

I think I'll get some of these though. I can see many uses for it like under a sink. I always make a mess 

I'll second the question - How well does flux and all the other nasty stuff wash out of them? What can you *not* use it on?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

What I have done is this ,,, use one to a point of death / discard ,,, then it becomes my solder rag . At that point ,when it is too fluxed up it gets discarded .

You can wash these things in the clothes washer ( DO NOT ,NOT PUT IN DRYER )
But I don't want flux / grease etc in my washer .
IMHO
Cal


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I use a piece of rubber pan material THEN a Shamwow under sinks , vanities ,etc .

Really protects the cabinet . Easy clean up


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tip,I will definately order some,they look like they work great.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

my son wanted to get these for my wife for christmas, but the tv thing push me away


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Guess they could change there ad on TV to say 9 out of every 10 plumbers recommend them. :laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Guess they could change there ad on TV to say 9 out of every 10 plumbers recommend them. :laughing:


 
i'D BUY THAT:thumbup:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

ya that would have sold me. it works for drain cleaners


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I dunno, I would never trust a plumber:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I to use a wet vac, mine is 5 gal, I use the wet vac in many ways, like removing the water out of a meter box to fix a leak, when cutting a line to remove the water from the line needed to get fixed in a quick way, removing the water from a 20 gal water heater which inlet is on the bottom side, no drain valve, and drain valve never was was installed when new. :no:


 I use the wet vac as well, i have the milwalkuee one that looks like a toolbox, but what the hell, it aint a tool box, its really a wet vac!!!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I to use a wet vac, mine is 5 gal, I use the wet vac in many ways, like removing the water out of a meter box to fix a leak, when cutting a line to remove the water from the line needed to get fixed in a quick way, removing the water from a 20 gal water heater which inlet is on the bottom side, no drain valve, and drain valve never was was installed when new. :no:


Yea, I also use a wet vac but mine is 55 gallon :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> Yea, I also use a wet vac but mine is 55 gallon :thumbup:



You have a picture of this, never seen a 55 gal wet-vac. :no:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You have a picture of this, never seen a 55 gal wet-vac. :no:


heres one :thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have seen vacuums that attached to a 55 gallon drum before.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Does one really need a 55 gal wet vac to use on a toilet, seems overkill to me.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We had times we could had used one. We were called to a department store once. 
There was water in the basement. We installed a submersible pump and let it sit over night just to get the water down.

But yes, in general it may be over kill.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

i got them from the javitz car show they work terrible i guess i got the knock offs


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Just bought 4 sets of sham-wows. These are no Sham. WoW, they work great. I put 2" of H2O in my kitchen sink and tossed in one of the big ones. It soaked up nearly all of it!. I drained the remainder then wrung it out. Wow. 1 set for home, the other 3 are going to the guys trucks. I bought them from a dept. store. Guess it's not only on TV anymore.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree they work great for a service plumber, even the generic ones. They are pretty cheap so when they get nasty just toss em out.


----------

